# Super Bowl predictions



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

With the regular season nearly over, who do you like to make the Super Bowl in Miami? I predict a San Diego versus Philadelphia matchup in February.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Indy vs Philly


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hard to argue against San Diego vs Philly... as they are the only teams thus far playing all their players AND finishing on a high note.

My opinion could change, however, if Dallas wins the division in next week's matchup.

I like San Diego vs Indy in the AFC title game... and I think Indy pulling players will have repercussions if that happens.

I can't really pick an NFC title game yet because there are almost no seeds determined yet, so I don't know who plays whom in the early rounds... BUT I like Philly making the title game.. to play most likely Arizona or New Orleans, depending upon how the other matchups are.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Chargers vs Vikings
I hope Indy gets knocked out on their first playoff game.


----------



## BWELL316 (Jun 2, 2007)

Green Bay and New England was my pre-season prediction, so I have to stick with it.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I was thinking about this for an annual playoff pool I am in and my choice as of right now is Philly and SD.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

San Diego vs Minnesota is who I'd like to see. One of those teams would finally walk away with their first Super Bowl Win.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Want....Indy vs. AZ

Betting....SD vs. Philly


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Vikings have lost my confidence vote... At one point they were 10-1, and now are 11-4... and the Giants might win that game next week as Minnesota just looks like they suddenly forgot how to play defense.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

cheryl10 said:


> With the regular season nearly over, who do you like to make the Super Bowl in Miami? I predict a San Diego versus Philadelphia matchup in February.


I agree


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Chargers vs Vikings
> I hope Indy gets knocked out on their first playoff game.


I agree with your sentiments about the colts. They infuriated me pulling the staters in that last game.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

Colts vs. Saints


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Packers vs Chargers. Packers win.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BWELL316 said:


> Green Bay and New England was my pre-season prediction, so I have to stick with it.


I'll go along with that. Been hoping for that XXXI rematch.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> I'll go along with that. Been hoping for that XXXI rematch.


Saw that one (and the next) in person....I can live with that prediction. :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Saw that one (and the next) in person....I can live with that prediction. :lol:


Ah, but can you live with the fact that the Pats will clearly win if this is the matchup? :sure:


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

My prediction wasn't even close as both the Eagles and Chargers lost the first playoff games.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cheryl10 said:


> My prediction wasn't even close as both the Eagles and Chargers lost the first playoff games.


I'm 100% with you there... Both of those teams were good coming into the playoffs (well, Philly wasn't since the Cowboys trounced them the week before).

I'm most surprised at San Diego being gone.

I find it hard to pick now.

Indy vs Jets? I would NOT bet against the Jets now with their defense and confidence... but Indy has motivation to prove they didn't make a mistake by sitting players last time these 2 played.

New Orleans vs Minnesota is similarly tough. Both teams have a bit of Jekyll/Hyde in them. IF both teams show up to play, I'd pick New Orleans in a shootout... but if either team falters (brings the B game) then that team might be in for a tough day.

I'm pulling for an Indy vs New Orleans Superbowl... and would root for New Orleans in that scenario.

Hard to imagine Jets vs Vikings wouldn't be interesting too.

I think Jets v New Orleans wouldn't be so interesting...

but Indy v Minnesota could be intriguing.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Indy vs Philly


Now....

Indy vs Minny


----------



## mxd (Jan 17, 2006)

COLTS - Vikes GO COLTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

On a limb, but Jets-Saints, then Jets in a squeaker. Move over Broadway Joe, meet Hollywood Mark.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm thinking Colts - Vikings in the SB with the Vikings taking the Super Bowl and Favre retiring for GOOD this time :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, but can you live with the fact that the Pats will clearly win if this is the matchup? :sure:


Obviously not this year.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> I'm thinking Colts - Vikings in the SB with the Vikings taking the Super Bowl and Favre retiring for GOOD this time :lol:


+1


----------



## dalepm (Feb 3, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> On a limb, but Jets-Saints, then Jets in a squeaker. Move over Broadway Joe, meet Hollywood Mark.


+1


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> On a limb, but Jets-Saints, then Jets in a squeaker. Move over Broadway Joe, meet Hollywood Mark.


As a New Yorker, I'd love to see that too. As good as the Jet's D is, tho, I'm not sure they can shut down Manning for 4 quarters. If I was betting, I'd put my money on Vikings-Colts in the Superbowl, with the Colts winning.

That said, I'll be rooting for the underdogs on Sunday.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On the Favre retiring angle... I submit that winning the Superbowl would only reinforce his desire to play, and that he'd be back again next year.

I think there's a better chance he retires IF they lose tomorrow or in the Superbowl... as he will not feel as confident about next year and there is no other team he'd want to go to and start over.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Well at this point, I don't like any team left except the Saints.... I don't hate the Jets as much as I do Indy. So if the Saints are in I'm watching, but if it's the Vikings and Indy. I won't even watch it.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> On the Favre retiring angle... I submit that winning the Superbowl would only reinforce his desire to play, and that he'd be back again next year.
> 
> I think there's a better chance he retires IF they lose tomorrow or in the Superbowl... as he will not feel as confident about next year and there is no other team he'd want to go to and start over.


If the Vikings win the superbowl for Favre to retire it only confirms my suspicion that the NFL is as fixed as the WWE.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

epokopac said:


> Colts vs. Saints


Somebody got it right.

I would have liked the Jets in instead - I really don't care for the team itself, but then Favre's would have even more egg on his face for his Benedict Arnold routine to multiple teams.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Somebody got it right.
> 
> I would have liked the Jets in instead - I really don't care for the team itself, but then Favre's would have even more egg on his face for his Benedict Arnold routine to multiple teams.


The best egg-on-face for Favre scenario would have been Jets vs Green Bay


----------



## lotboy16 (Apr 26, 2009)

is it honestly nessesary to dog on a QB that put everything on the line for his team this season?:nono: i would love to see all of you put on the pads and take the beating he took and then have ppl dog on you for it afterwords. Seriously just shut up.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

epokopac said:


> Colts vs. Saints


You picked it! 

I think this will be a good game actually, but I beleive that the Colts will win it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Somebody got it right.
> 
> I would have liked the Jets in instead - I really don't care for the team itself, but then Favre's would have even more egg on his face for his Benedict Arnold routine to multiple teams.


Why are you hating on Favre? In every relationship there are two sides to the story and many many pressures to endure. I think Favre gave a good game last night and I think it would have been neat to see him go, but he can't do it himself, part of his team let him down yesterday. It is clear Favre is one of the best quarterbacks to play the game regardless of relationship issues. Now I wouldn't have said that at the begining of the season...however, I think he needs to hang up the NFL uniform for good this time.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Why are you hating on Favre? In every relationship there are two sides to the story and many many pressures to endure. I think Favre gave a good game last night and I think it would have been neat to see him go, but he can't do it himself, part of his team let him down yesterday. It is clear Favre is one of the best quarterbacks to play the game regardless of relationship issues. Now I wouldn't have said that at the begining of the season...however, I think he needs to hang up the NFL uniform for good this time.


+1 except for hanging up his uniform. Anybody who obviously loves the game as much as he does is fun to watch! I hated watching him get battered last night but he does love to play!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

smiddy said:


> You picked it!
> 
> I think this will be a good game actually, but I beleive that the Colts will win it.


Yes I did! 

It will be interesting to see what the point spread is on this game. Colts WILL be the favorite. I also won $70 by placing a futures bet back in July 2009 (in Vegas) for the Colts to win the AFC (6-1 odds; $10 bet).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The best egg-on-face for Favre scenario would have been Jets vs Green Bay


Yup...with the Packers beating the Vikings to get to the NFC Championship.

But this result is a good second place to that.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Colts are 4-point faves per reports this morning.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

coldsteel said:


> Colts are 4-point faves per reports this morning.


I would have expected even higher...but many are predicting a very competitive and high-scoring game....so it could go up by game day.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lotboy16 said:


> is it honestly nessesary to dog on a QB that put everything on the line for his team this season?:nono: i would love to see all of you put on the pads and take the beating he took and then have ppl dog on you for it afterwords. Seriously just shut up.


I happen to like Favre... and enjoy watching him play... but it's hard to ignore the off-season drama.

Oh, and IF someone would pay me $10+ million dollars for a year... I would put on the pads!


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Oh, and IF someone would pay me $10+ million dollars for a year... I would put on the pads!


I'd rather be Conan O'Brien and be paid over $40M to not have to work any more.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

lotboy16 said:


> is it honestly nessesary to dog on a QB that put everything on the line for his team this season?:nono: i would love to see all of you put on the pads and take the beating he took and then have ppl dog on you for it afterwords. Seriously just shut up.





smiddy said:


> Why are you hating on Favre? In every relationship there are two sides to the story and many many pressures to endure. I think Favre gave a good game last night and I think it would have been neat to see him go, but he can't do it himself, part of his team let him down yesterday. It is clear Favre is one of the best quarterbacks to play the game regardless of relationship issues. Now I wouldn't have said that at the begining of the season...however, I think he needs to hang up the NFL uniform for good this time.


I grew up a 49ers fan... and for a few years there, we had a pretty good rivalry going with Green Bay... At the time, more than once, he went out and put a whipping on us. And you have to just sort of tip your hat to the guy and admit that he was the better player on that day...



Stewart Vernon said:


> *I happen to like Favre... and enjoy watching him play... but it's hard to ignore the off-season drama.*
> 
> Oh, and IF someone would pay me $10+ million dollars for a year... I would put on the pads!


But Stewart nailed the exact reason why I can't stand Brett Favre today. I've had enough with the "I might retire, I might not retire, I might unretire" nonsense.

I don't necessarily dislike Brett Favre the football player... but I can't stand Brett Favre the drama queen.

And, Smiddy.... I have to disagree with you just a _little bit_ that Brett is one of the "best ever". I'd say he's one of the better QBs to ever play the game, but I think he's 1/2 step away from the "best". His playoff winning percentage is 16th among players with more than 10 starts (25 QBs have started more than 10 games). His career passer rating is only 86.4 (Steve Young is 96+, Montana 92+, Warner 93+)

I'd probably put him in the top 10, but not high enough that he'd enter into the conversation of "best ever"... at least for me.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I don't necessarily dislike Brett Favre the football player... but I can't stand Brett Favre the drama queen.


Agreed. It's really felt like he's become addicted to being the front page news on the sports section. And the way he went about it left a trail of burned bridges.

He talked retirement and thus forced Packers management to begin the Aaron Rodgers era through roster moves and the draft in order to start rebuilding the team around Rodgers. After that he wanted back in (after the Pack had committed to the starting of the Rodgers era) and then badmouthed the Packers organization when the Packers explained that they had already committed to a new direction, one set into motion by Favre's announcement of retirement. It's not like the Packers could have a "do-over" of their offseason moves and bring Favre back.

Wanting to go to the Vikings from the get-go, the Packers understandably refused -- making him slam the Packers even more. So then the Pack trade his rights to the Jets. He starts out well with the Jets and then gets hurt, refuses to admit it (I suspect either ego or preservation of his precious streak), and proceeds to tank the Jets' season with terrible play while injured. Had he sat a couple games to heal, maybe he starts playing well again and the Jets' season doesn't go down in flames. But that would have required snapping his beloved streak and looking like a sissy, I guess.

And then he goes and sticks it to the Packers one more time by using the Jets as the intermediary between Favre and the Vikings. All the meanwhile saying something or making "decisions" in a way that maximizes his media exposure, and making the "unretirement" decisions late enough to avoid much of training camp. And when Childress sits him late in a blowout game, he whines to the media about it. Brett, dude, you have enough cred in the NFL to have earned the right to let your coach know you didn't like it or appreciate it -- but in his office behind closed doors, not through the press. Guys like Terrell Owens are regularly ridiculed for being selfish about not getting the ball enough, but the media infatuation with Favre assures that it paints him as a determined non-quitter who wants to be in there making plays for his team.

Great QB, but IMO too addicted to the spotlight and the preservation of his "tough guy with the streak" legacy that he doesn't care if his stubbornness through "playing hurt" may hurt his team even as it gets him personal accolades for "toughness."

I've gone from liking the guy to never wanting to see his face again in two short years.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Go Colts!!! If they can knock off the #1 D in the Jets and also take down Baltimore then surely they can knock off the Saints. I have faith. Manning is the best. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ziggy29 said:


> And *the way he went about it left a trail of burned bridges*.


That would explain why 84% of the people polled in Wisconsin were rooting against him in yesterday's game.


> He talked retirement and thus forced Packers management to begin the Aaron Rodgers era through roster moves and the draft in order to start rebuilding the team around Rodgers. After that he wanted back in (after the Pack had committed to the starting of the Rodgers era) and then badmouthed the Packers organization when the Packers explained that they had already committed to a new direction, one set into motion by Favre's announcement of retirement. It's not like the Packers could have a "do-over" of their offseason moves and bring Favre back.


Yes...and its amazing how many folks don't get that. HE forced the issue and the circumstances, and it was the 3rd time in 3 years he did it as well.


> And then he goes and sticks it to the Packers one more time by using the Jets as the intermediary between Favre and the Vikings. All the meanwhile saying something or making "decisions" in a way that maximizes his media exposure, and making the "unretirement" decisions late enough to avoid much of training camp. And when Childress sits him late in a blowout game, he whines to the media about it. Brett, dude, you have enough Creed in the NFL to have earned the right to let your coach know you didn't like it or appreciate it -- but in his office behind closed doors, not through the press. Guys like Terrell Owens are regularly ridiculed for being selfish about not getting the ball enough, but the media infatuation with Favre assures that it paints him as a determined non-quitter who wants to be in there making plays for his team.
> 
> Great QB, but IMO too addicted to the spotlight and the preservation of his "tough guy with the streak" legacy that he doesn't care if his stubbornness through "playing hurt" may hurt his team even as it gets him personal accolades for "toughness."
> 
> I've gone from liking the guy to never wanting to see his face again in two short years.


...and there are many who think the same thing.

As for the survivors in this Superbowl - I expect it to be an exciting game (somewhat for a change).


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As for the survivors in this Superbowl - I expect it to be an exciting game (somewhat for a change).
> 
> I can't agree more! Finally a super bowl with 2 teams that had the best winning seasons.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shardin said:


> I can't agree more! Finally a super bowl with 2 teams that had the best winning seasons.


It's been quite a while....


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

One other interesting story line to this year's super bowl.... Peyton's team vs. Archie's team.

The Saints are a team that hasn't had a whole lot of success in their history, and as such, you'd expect them to bring back faces from their past to help celebrate the occasion. I'm sure Archie is exactly the kind of player you'd want to bring back for Super Bowl week.... and yet that would force him to promote the team that's taking on his son.

I've already seen that Archie says he'll be rooting for Peyton and that anyone who thinks differently "doesn't have kids".... but he still has to be happy for the Saints success, and under any other circumstance, I'm sure he'd be promoting the Saints season in a heartbeat.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> One other interesting story line to this year's super bowl.... Peyton's team vs. Archie's team.
> 
> The Saints are a team that hasn't had a whole lot of success in their history, and as such, you'd expect them to bring back faces from their past to help celebrate the occasion. I'm sure Archie is exactly the kind of player you'd want to bring back for Super Bowl week.... and yet that would force him to promote the team that's taking on his son.
> 
> I've already seen that Archie says he'll be rooting for Peyton and that anyone who thinks differently "doesn't have kids".... but he still has to be happy for the Saints success, and under any other circumstance, I'm sure he'd be promoting the Saints season in a heartbeat.


Having spent many years in Baton Rouge and New Orleans....Archie is almost like a Hall Of Fame GOD down there...so this matchup will likely cause him to support Peyton in public, but also give him mixed emotions inside.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It seems everyone in the south jumped on N.O's. bandwagon...it's unreal. My buddy asked a "Saints fan" how they thought Bobby Hebert felt about the win yesterday. They said, "Who's that?" Typical from these "Saints fans." :nono:

GO COLTS!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Having spent many years in Baton Rouge and New Orleans....Archie is almost like a Hall Of Fame GOD down there...so this matchup will likely cause him to support Peyton in public, but also give him mixed emotions inside.


I think outside of New Orleans, Archie gets short changed a little for how good he really was. He was a good QB surrounded by terrible talent.

Archie still lives in New Orleans. I'd venture a guess that he's not the only one with mixed feelings... His boys would have grown up around the Saints, and the city of New Orleans, so I imagine there's a little mixed feelings for Peyton as well. Obviously he wants to win the game, but there's a part of him that has to be happy for the Saints success.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I think outside of New Orleans, Archie gets short changed a little for how good he really was. He was a good QB surrounded by terrible talent.
> 
> Archie still lives in New Orleans. I'd venture a guess that he's not the only one with mixed feelings... His boys would have grown up around the Saints, and the city of New Orleans, so I imagine there's a little mixed feelings for Peyton as well. Obviously he wants to win the game, but there's a part of him that has to be happy for the Saints success.


Even old Brett Favre said that he has always rooted for the Saints except when he had to play against them (Kiln, MS is only an hour from New Orleans, after all).

I'd kinda like to see the Saints win.....but think it will likely do the other way.

Then again...its just one game...so a couple of mistakes or turnovers can change any game.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Even old Brett Favre said that he has always rooted for the Saints except when he had to play against them (Kiln, MS is only an hour from New Orleans, after all).
> 
> I'd kinda like to see the Saints win.....but think it will likely do the other way.
> 
> Then again...its just one game...so a couple of mistakes or turnovers can change any game.


I like Peyton and the Colts - I always liked Tony Dungy in Tampa, and "followed" him to Indy. I'm a 49ers fan, so Tony's teams were always sort of my "secondary" team. Just another team to watch, though I don't live and die by their success by any means.

That said... it's really hard to root against the Saints. You'll know far better than I the connection that exists between the team and it's city. I've never been to New Orleans, and so I only "know" about what the team means to that city from the stories I've heard told. They commented on it after the game, but you could really see how much this meant to Sean Payton from his comments on the podium. More than just a coach winning a big game, he knew how much the win meant to the city...

For the first time in several years, I'm actually pretty excited about the Super Bowl. I've watched them all, but this is, for me at least, one of the more compelling matchups in recent memory. It's the two teams that were atop the league for the whole season, and if both teams show up, it should be a really good game!

I'm mostly on the fence, but I'll lean ever so slightly towards an Indy win... Because I'm too lazy to actually do any sort of research or analysis, I'll pull a final score out of my .... well, you know.... 30-27 Indy.



And, slightly off topic... an interesting read on Brett Favre and the end of the game can be found here.


----------



## cheryl10 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think Indy will fumble the ball away like Minnesota. The Saints do not have a championship defense and Manning should pick them apart. My prediction is Indy 33-20.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> And, slightly off topic... an interesting read on Brett Favre and the end of the game can be found here.


Interesting...thanks for sharing....the writer is pretty loose with his facts and recall...but still interesting. Considering in High School his dad (also his coach) almost forbade him to pass, I suspect fear of running was never an issue his entire career (in fact we know this).

In any case, now that some time has passed since the big games last weekend, and more reading has been done....I'm inclined to forecast the following based on the premise that neither team has an infallible defense:

Saints 34 - Colts 31.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Interesting...thanks for sharing....the writer is pretty loose with his facts and recall...but still interesting. Considering in High School his dad (also his coach) almost forbade him to pass, I suspect fear of running was never an issue his entire career (in fact we know this).
> 
> In any case, now that some time has passed since the big games last weekend, and more reading has been done....I'm inclined to forecast the following based on the premise that neither team has an infallible defense:
> 
> Saints 34 - Colts 31.


Yes, he was certainly loose with his facts and recall... but enjoyable. A few of the points that stood out to me were the fact that it sure looked like Brett - even though he was pretty beat up at that point - could have picked up 4 or 5 yards to get into the range that Longwell thought he could hit from.

The second point is that, regardless of whether he thought he could run for the yards he needed or not... that pass was so ill advised. Obviously hind sight is 20/20, but he'd have been better off chucking the ball into the stands than attempting the pass he did... Certainly his argument would be "I thought I had an opening", and while I don't rank Brett among the all time greats, if he had made the completion, it wouldn't be the first time that he'd completed a prayer of a pass. 

I'll agree with your premise on the defenses on both sides. I think though that while both offenses are better than the opposing defense... the Indy offense might be better by a slightly bigger margin...

The other big question mark is how do the Saints handle the emotions of the Superbowl... It's a big game for any team, but given the connection between the Saints and their city, they might feel the pressure just a little more... Or, they might thrive on the emotions and come out with an inspired performance.

Who knows.. It should be fun to find out though!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I'll agree with your premise on the defenses on both sides. I think though that while both offenses are better than the opposing defense... the Indy offense might be better by a slightly bigger margin...
> 
> The other big question mark is *how do the Saints handle the emotions of the Superbowl*... It's a big game for any team, but given the connection between the Saints and their city, they might feel the pressure just a little more... Or, they might thrive on the emotions and come out with an inspired performance.


On that front....I actually think last week's game (to get there for the first time, and in front of their home fans/family/etc.) may actually have been more pressure.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> On that front....I actually think last week's game (to get there for the first time, and in front of their home fans/family/etc.) may actually have been more pressure.


You may very well be correct. It's so hard to quantify what effect the emotions of the players might have... Last week would absolutely have been a huge one emotionally for the Saints.


----------



## mrpepper (Jan 29, 2010)

Colts win this year. Lions win next year. Detroit will draft Brandon Graham and dominate the NFL.


----------

